# Recommend me a good detailing co in Stirling



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi guys- didnt see an obvious section for this so apologies if its in the wrong place.

I'm looking for a very good company around Stirling to do 2 4x4's inside and out.
anyone recommend a company and what they can do above wash and hoover plus any idea of costs?

Thanks


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Defined Details. I think they are near you?


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> Defined Details. I think they are near you?


thanks, just googled them and nothing


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

cherokee1111 said:


> thanks I assume you know them and recommend them? or are you part of them?
> 
> appreciate the referral:thumb:


Sorry nothing to do with me i have my own business, just when i'm up that way weekly they seem fairly busy, which is a good point i suppose.


----------



## cherokee1111 (Mar 31, 2009)

Can Gordon at Defined details PM me or link to website or phone number please?
Thanks


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Call Dave on 07803 922 610


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Dipesh said:


> Call Dave on 07803 922 610


...or Gordon on 07817 224869.

Alan W


----------



## Cleanerbeemer (Jun 26, 2010)

There's JKP down in Livingstone area if thats not too far.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

^^^ Best you call Gordon, as I am on "sabbatical"


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's hoping Zymol dont find out about them using there products!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Here's hoping Zymol dont find out about them using there products!


Zymol can't do a thing about it mate!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Here here!!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> Zymol can't do a thing about it mate!


How come i thought they would hanging draw and quarter anyone who mentioned the Z word anywere in an advertising sort of way?


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

They can certainly threaten to....


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Clark @ PB said:


> They can certainly threaten to....


 ah


----------

